# Wrapping arrows



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it supposed to be this much fun to make your own arrows for the first time? I'm sitting here doing wraps on my FMJ's, maybe going to fletch them this week... and I have to say, I'm having a blast doing it. Is it because its new, something I've never done myself before or am I just way too easily entertained? I inserted them myself, I'm wrapping them before putting Blazers on, and I plan on fletching them myself as well. I had planned on 3 two inch Blazers....or maybe Quickspins, I'm not sure on that yet. Here all this time I thought it was just better to go have G or somebody over at the shop do them for me.... or thought it would be way too hard for me to do.... but I think I've been missing out. Sorry... just had to share the excitement because a coworker told me I'm lame for enjoying it this much.  Oh... and anyone ever been shocked at how dirty the arrows are when you clean them up? Mine are leaving tons of black on this papertowl... just rubbing them down with some 91% and they're squeaky (literally) clean.

Here's some pretty blurry cell pics I took of them.... hope they come out decent.

The very first one.









The whole dozen









A closeup of the wraps









Wraps on FMJs... dead sexy. :lol:


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Your wraps look killer, and yes I have a ball building my own arrows.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Heck no you are not weird, I absolutely love building arrows too. It's to the point where I made my dad a dozen just for fun! Here is a pic of some I just finished for my nephew. Kind of a sloppy job, was in a hurry but he will think they are awesome. His name is Taz, so I found a guy to make me some wraps with "Taz" holding a bow and put some Bi-Delta Vanes on them.










Here are mine and the girlfriends, with Flex fletch Flash vanes.









My son's with "Blood" wraps.









And my dads. 









Sorry if these pics are too big. Not sure how to resize them just yet. I have some really cool wraps coming next week unlike anything I have ever seen. I'll post some pics of them once I have them done.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Where did you get those blood wraps? They are close to what I want. Is there anywhere that you can custom make wraps??? Very cool...

Riley, 
One of my favorite things to do is have fletching parties... Sometimes (most of the time) I am the only guest. Either way, nothing beats setting up a good fletching station, having a good show on tv, and putting your arrows together...


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

I got the blood wraps (actually, all the wraps except the Taz wraps) from battledrum wraps. They do good work, but I have decided they are to expensive. Check out Phil @ Tri-Forge. He is making me my new wraps, they are going to be black/dark gray/light gray camo on holochrome material. Here is a link to his thread on archery talk 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1054127809 About halfway down you will see his holochrome wraps. The coolest looking wraps ever in my opinion. His computer took a dump a few days ago so getting new designs rendered will be a while, he is hoping to get up and running in the next few days. If you contact him tell him SaltLakeArcher sent you his way, he is a cool guy and ships out of California so you get your wraps quickly. Priced right too. If you like wraps on your arrows it's worth looking at his work.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow check this guys out they make custom wraps for you. theya re pretty cheap in price. I order me some solids a couple weeks and all ready got them. http://www.onestringer.com/


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

SaltLakeArcher said:


> Heck no you are not weird.


Glad I'm not the only one.... Those Taz wraps look cool and I'm sure your nephew will think they're awesome. Those vanes are way different too... can't say I've ever even seen anything like that. Do they fly different with those or are they kind of a novelty thing? SLArcher, I love the wraps on your arrows... that snakeskin look is SWEET!!  Brian, I might need to hook up with you for a fletching party so you can show me how its done. 8) Thats the one part I'm really nervous about... I don't want to screw it up and have vanes popping off on me. Glad you guys liked the wraps.... hopefully I'll have pictures this fall with a little bit of red smeared on em. :wink:


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> SaltLakeArcher said:
> 
> 
> > Heck no you are not weird.
> ...


Thanks Rat, I thought the snakeskin was pretty sweet too! As for the Bidelta vanes. I am not sure how they fly, they are definitely not a novelty, I have read that they are supposed to be a very good vane. They have a bunch of different styles, the ones for my nephew are the 2.5" Sharks tooth. You can also buy what they call "phantom" color and "vane stain" and make really custom ones if you wanted to go that way. Not sure what their website is but if you were to google "Bidelta vanes" you will find them.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

These aren't mine, but they are the holochrome wraps I was talking about... Very sweet.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

www.arrowskins.com they have some sweet stuff! and even custom!


----------

